# Fabricar entrada auxiliar a autoestéreo Ford MD4500.



## Tavo (Feb 15, 2012)

Buenas, que tal.

Antes que nada, creo que esta es la sección indicada, no encontré un sub-foro más adecuado para publicar mi consulta. 

El problema que tengo es que hace rato me habían regalado un autoestéreo, *nuevo, sin uso en perfecto estado*, que era de una Ford Ranger modelo 98 (creo). La cuestión es que nunca le dí importancia porque... *no sé.*   Y ahora me interesaría usarlo de algún modo, y no en un auto, sino en casa, con una fuente de 12V.

Ahí adjunto unas imágenes para que vean como es el estéreo.

He aquí mi inquietud: Si vemos por detrás del estéreo, tiene el conector principal para la alimentación y salidas de audio, y más a la izquierda, se ve un conector color verde, que tiene 12 pines, son dos hileras de 6 cada uno.

Ese es el "secreto" del equipo, ya que ahí se conectaría un módulo reproductor de CD externo. Si ven el frente del equipo, tiene una tecla que dice "CD", entonces, si el equipo "detecta" que está conectado el módulo externo, activa la "entrada auxiliar" y la procesa como si fuese la radio y el pasacasette.

Estaría bueno descubrir una forma para "engañar" al equipo creyendo que hay un reproductor conectado y así active la bendita entrada Auxiliar.

De antemano les agradeceré a quien pueda tirarme una soga con esto, ya que busqué por muchos lado pero no sé qué hacer, y es mi intensión hacer funcionar el estéreo normalmente, pero en casa. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2012)

¿ Miraste aquí ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/conexionado-auto-estereos-21481/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Sinó ponele un casette adaptador


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste aquí ?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/conexionado-auto-estereos-21481/


Gracias por la sugerencia Fogonazo. Esos datos de conectores son solamente para el conector principal, de alimentación y salidas a los parlantes... (o entradas auxiliares, en caso de que las tenga).
Pero en este caso, mi intención es hacer una entrada auxiliar por medio de la función de CD externo... Yo creo que se pude, y que es bastante simple si lo vemos, la cuestión es engañar al equipo para que "crea" que hay conectado un reproductor de CD externo y de este modo habilite las entradas...

Yo creo que se puede, sería una solución genial, porque de esta manera aprovecho todos los controles de tono/balance/volume originales del equipo... 

2M, no me gusta ni un poquito tu sugerencia, porque la calidad de ese "sistema" deja bastante que desear... ya probé hace algún tiempo un casette adaptador como esos... y no me gustó nada. Igual, gracias por la sugerencia, es viable pero no de mi preferencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 16, 2012)

Saludos compañero 

Yo tenia un problema similar con el estereo *Kenwood Krc-509s* me lo regalaron porque el mecanismo de la casetera ya no funcionaba, y como podia controlar el cargador de cd, pense que podria "engañar" al estereo y asi sacarle una entrada de audio(line in).

Despues de probar cada pin del conector,  encontre el pin que habilita la linea auxiliar, solo con una resistencia de 10k, desde la alimentación (+12v) al pin que habilita dicha entrada. 

Cuando enciendo el estereo y selecciono la funcion aparece asi: radio-casette-disc, esta por 2 segundos en *disc *y luego se pone en AUX (un pequeño logro) 

Yo diria que probaras de igual forma con los pines marcados como ACP, porque las entradas de audio ya las tienes identificadas. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu mensaje Fausto, voy a tener en cuenta eso.

Por el momento no puedo probar, porque no tengo la ficha del conector trasero, y no pienso hacer chanchadas soldando cables ahí... Así que, calculo que tendré que conseguir en algún lado una ficha como esa, luego activar el equipo con un código y luego sí, a probar... 

Cualquier cosa los mantengo al tanto, gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## crlos2002 (Oct 15, 2015)

La entrada del CD tiene varias conexiones que se informan como ACP, en cuál habría que poner la resistencia de 10K?

1=10 (CDC ACP2 +/A)
2=NC
3=12 (CDC ACP GND)
4=NC
5=19 (AUDIO In L +)
6=20 (AUDIO In R +)
7=11 (CDC ACP2 -/B)
8=13 (HABILITE EL ACP "enable", 10 V CUANDO SE ENCIENDE LA RADIO, APAGADO 0 V)
9=14 (12V unfused)
10=18 (Audio TIERRA)
11=16 (AUDIO In L -)
12=17 (AUDIO In R -)



Adjunto las especificaciones del protocolo ACP


----------

